# Ugliest villagers



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 4, 2015)

I noticed that there's a list for top teir villagers, but I've yet to find an entire list of the not-so-adorable-looking animals of acnl.  So I was going to compose one.  I was wondering which ones you find ugly?  If it's at all possible, I'd appreciate a picture of the animal as well.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jambette stands up top!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 4, 2015)

Julian... his eyelashes aren't long and purple enough.


----------



## purple Satori (Feb 4, 2015)

Victora (the one on the left)



I don't know what Julian saw in her, that's an ugly horse. 

also Prince, never likes this guy



Once he stops showing up on main street I'm going to be so happy


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 4, 2015)

Oooh, these are good, keep 'em coming.  Hopefully we can compose a good list.


----------



## Stacie (Feb 4, 2015)

Truffles.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 4, 2015)

hazel isn't uh very good


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 4, 2015)

L-R:Al,Harry,Clyde,Drago and Coach........the fugly quintet......make that sextet.....I forgot Moose.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 4, 2015)

Norski said:


> hazel isn't uh very good


Her unibrow explains everything.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 4, 2015)

I dont find any villager /ugly/

I mean, I looked for Jambette for a month and she's often called the ugliest.

The poorest design choices, to me, are any ape/monkey


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 4, 2015)

Tabby/Tora Ko/ Zita/Tigri/Lisca/Llana




Personality: Peppy
Main Color: Luminous Vivid Tangerine
Other Color: Mud
Inner Ear Color: Light Grey-Ish Raspberry
Eyeshadow Color: Moderate Raspberry
Nose Color: Brilliant Rose
Blush Color: Light Grey-ish Raspberry
Shirt: Bone Shirt (Fishbone Shirt Pre-WW)
Catchphrase: Me-WOW
Birthday: August 13th
Kind: Cat
Favorite Coffee: Blue Mountain, Milk Lv. 2, Sugar Lv. 2
Debut to the Series: Animal Forest​


----------



## Orieii (Feb 4, 2015)

Sylvia hands down! I think she wins the fugly award


----------



## matcha (Feb 4, 2015)

al, limburg, benjamin, quilson, pate...
al creeps me out the most though.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Diva and Jitters. And Barold, that creep!


----------



## DCB (Feb 4, 2015)

Bella



Spoiler: picture


----------



## thathumanthing (Feb 4, 2015)

purple Satori said:


> Victora (the one on the left)
> View attachment 83424
> 
> I don't know what Julian saw in her, that's an ugly horse.
> ...



Victoria is cute wtf


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

Diva, Boone, and Tabby.. 

Oh and the squirel with unibrow...what's her name.. I think it's Hazel xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 4, 2015)

xsophiex said:


> Diva, Boone, and Tabby..
> 
> Oh and the squirel with unibrow...what's her name.. I think it's Hazel xD


I think Hazel is adorable!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 4, 2015)

Hazel is actually great... her unibrow is better in game.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 4, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hazel is actually great... her unibrow is better in game.


I don't really mind her uni-brow.


----------



## Spooky. (Feb 4, 2015)

Orieii said:


> Sylvia hands down! I think she wins the fugly award



I was just about to say her. Guess who plotted in my second town today? -_- ugh. Going to ugly up the place.


----------



## sleepel (Feb 4, 2015)

cobb, peaches, and al


----------



## CR33P (Feb 4, 2015)

Tabby/Tora Ko/ Zita/Tigri/Lisca/Llana

Personality: Peppy
Main Color: Luminous Vivid Tangerine
Other Color: Mud
Inner Ear Color: Light Grey-Ish Raspberry
Eyeshadow Color: Moderate Raspberry
Nose Color: Brilliant Rose
Blush Color: Light Grey-ish Raspberry
Shirt: Bone Shirt (Fishbone Shirt Pre-WW)
Catchphrase: Me-WOW
Birthday: August 13th
Kind: Cat
Favorite Coffee: Blue Mountain, Milk Lv. 2, Sugar Lv. 2
Debut to the Series: Animal Forest


----------



## pandaninjarawr (Feb 4, 2015)

The first time I saw Prince, I was like "awwww a cute frog!!!" 



then I saw his mouth.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Sometimes, I think they're cute but there are times that I can't stand their faces. 

View attachment 83451 View attachment 83452 View attachment 83453 View attachment 83454 View attachment 83455

[from left to right: Sylvia, Barold, Jambette, Al, and Tabby]


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 5, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


> L-R:Al,Harry,Clyde,Drago and Coach........the fugly quintet......make that sextet.....I forgot Moose.




Yes, Moose. I got him when I was doing the 16 villager cycle and I'm so glad I got him early on in the cycle so he doesn't wonder around my Main Street.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 5, 2015)

pandaninjarawr said:


> The first time I saw Prince, I was like "awwww a cute frog!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> then I saw his mouth.





"Prince is a green frog with a goatee surrounding cream lips.He looks unwashed and scruffy, which goes with his lazy personality."-A.C. Wiki

Cream lips?Yeah...I see your point.


----------



## talisheo (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie, Lobo... basically all popular villagers.
They are too main stream
#shotsfired


----------



## kenna (Feb 5, 2015)

Quillson. He's in my cycle town and he's so ugly omg.


----------



## pocky (Feb 5, 2015)

I actually love a lot of the villagers listed in this thread B)


----------



## tokkio (Feb 5, 2015)

lol honestly though I really like Tabby hahah one of my favs tbh! I guess I'm least fond of the gorillas and the mice... some of them look cute though but idk most of them are just..?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 5, 2015)

I think these villagers are hideous:

Annalisa
Chow
Monique
Olivia
Barold
Gloria
Diva
Gigi
Jambette
Prince
Violet
Bella
Rizzo
Elise
Zucker
Coco
Tiffany
Hazel


List of villagers in Animal Crossing: New Leaf

- - - Post Merge - - -

...And sometimes the "ugly" ones can be cute. You see a picture and think, "Gross!," but then you meet them and they have an awesome personality. Tabby and Boone live in my town. I love them both. ♥


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

I find any gorilla villager ugly. as soon as I get their picture it off with them.


----------



## Cynder drag (Feb 5, 2015)

Charlise and Rocket

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tap Dancer said:


> ...And sometimes the "ugly" ones can be cute. You see a picture and think, "Gross!," but then you meet them and they have an awesome personality. Tabby and Boone live in my town. I love them both. ♥



Really?! I saw Boone and I immediately thought he was adorable! Normally I don't like the gorilla villagers but I think I like him the most because he actually looks like a gorilla (or whatever ape animal he is actually supposed to be... a baboon?)


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 5, 2015)

Tabby, Rasher, Jambette, Gigi, Rocket and Marcel immediately spring to my mind. Probably doesn't help that I had the last 3 in my town, and hated them.


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 5, 2015)

Paula.. e.e I don't want her...ever

And the classic Jambette. *shudders*


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

Every Gorilla in my opinion


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 5, 2015)

Born2BWild said:


> Tabby, Rasher, Jambette, Gigi, Rocket and Marcel immediately spring to my mind. Probably doesn't help that I had the last 3 in my town, and hated them.



Whatttt, no love for Gigi the beauty queen?! And I thought you liked blondes 

Ugliest has got to be Spork! Closely followed by Truffles, Moose, Rasher and all gorillas. I'm not usually that mean about villagers, even the less popular ones I tend to like, but exceptions have to be made sometimes ><


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Mar 8, 2017)

Definitely Ed. And Louie.


----------



## Rarr01 (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm bitter because I got a lot of these as my starting villagers in Willow. 
- Any monkey except one, maybe Shari or something like that?
- Coco really freaks me out
- Diva 
- Rizzo or something, the bandana-mouse


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 8, 2017)

I think walker is pretty ugly


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 8, 2017)

Nunnafinga said:


> L-R:Al,Harry,Clyde,Drago and Coach........the fugly quintet......make that sextet.....I forgot Moose.



Aww. I think Drago is cute ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Also, why does no one ever mention this guy? I think he's absolutely hideous...


----------



## Dorian (Mar 8, 2017)

I never participate in these threads. I think they are all beautiful on their own way  I know how lame that sounds, but it's just how I feel. I can't stand to call anyone ugly.


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 8, 2017)

Broffina. Just reset my town and ended up with her. I think it's just a combination of her name and the fact that I'm not a fan of any of the chickens but she's the first villager I've seen that I absolutely hated.


----------



## Flunkifera (Mar 9, 2017)

I like the most of the AC-villagers and I don't think, there's any villagers, who's really (!!) ugly, BUT:

Naomi





Rilla





Ganon





Like, WTF did they thought, when they created THIS kind of villagers? They don't have to look always nice, cool, smart or cool but these ones just look like they got wrong.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't like kangaroos (ANY) 
They have two sets of blinking eyes  F R E A K Y


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 9, 2017)

I personally am not a HUGE fan of the Gorilla villagers....even tho I LOVE the Hello Kitty stuff in her RV I personally find Rilla to be disturbing looking. shes got a very "Baby Huey" vibe going on...I dunno.

http://i.imgur.com/aCICaPh.png


----------



## Sidon (Mar 9, 2017)

Im very dissapointed that the villager for the Sanrio's hello kitty RV was not a cat but a friggen gorilla ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flunkifera said:


> I like the most of the AC-villagers and I don't think, there's any villagers, who's really (!!) ugly, BUT:
> 
> Naomi
> 
> ...




I feel like they did pretty good with Ganon considering he looks like this in Link to the past


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 9, 2017)

Flunkifera said:


> I like the most of the AC-villagers and I don't think, there's any villagers, who's really (!!) ugly, BUT:
> 
> Naomi
> 
> ...



Aww I like Naomi but I agree with Rilla. It may just be I'm not a big fan of gorillas but a cat or dog, or literally anything else would have been awesome for the Hello Kitty RV. Though, I do love her furniture. Oh well, at least the other Sanrio characters are all pretty/awesome looking. Someone probably loves Rilla though, for sure.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 9, 2017)

Camofrog and Prince are what comes to mind at the moment.
I have a vendetta against Camofrog, though, for being a jerk to me in my earlier days of Wild World. Just when I finally got him to move, when I went to say goodbye, I probs gave the wrong response and he decided to stay. The betrayal.


----------



## Arial.Blissxo (Mar 9, 2017)

I really dislike the design of Blue Bear and Penelope (not a popular opinion i'm sure but I find them both highly ugly..not as worse as it gets though) Rasher, Spork -- absolutely hideous.


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 9, 2017)

Skexiis said:


> Im very dissapointed that the villager for the Sanrio's hello kitty RV was not a cat but a friggen gorilla ._.
> 
> I AGREE 110%
> 
> ...


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 9, 2017)

Arial.Blissxo said:


> I really dislike the design of Blue Bear and Penelope (not a popular opinion i'm sure but I find them both highly ugly..not as worse as it gets though) Rasher, Spork -- absolutely hideous.




Geez,I can't believe you'd say that about my pal,Rasher....heh.This is kind of gross but he looks like he just came off the spit at a luau.Nintendo probably should have given him a different color.


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 9, 2017)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 195422
> Geez,I can't believe you'd say that about my pal,Rasher....heh.This is kind of gross but he looks like he just came off the spit at a luau.Nintendo probably should have given him a different color.



ROFL dude I LITERALLY spit out my coffee onto the desk when I read that and then glanced to the pic!!! He truly looks like a spit roasted pig. I love it


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

SPORK.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2017)

Most of the monkeys are pretty bad. Jambette, Moose


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Mar 9, 2017)

Its eyes are relly freaky ESPECIALLY when I am at the roost Its drinking coffee and I am working.
I was at the Island and ran into Drago playing Hide and Seek, he looked like he could eat EVERY tree so no. Whatever type that is is nearly scared me to death


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

Anicotti.... That is all


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

Not a fan of Tabby...


----------



## LibrareII (Mar 10, 2017)

Ace, Admiral, Agnes, Aisle, Al, Alfonso, Alli, Analogue, Anchovy, Angus, Anicotti, Annalise, Apple, Ava, Aziz.
And that's just for the ones that start with A.


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

rilla, al, jambette, barold, cesar, curly, elise, bud, mott, louie, rory, tiffany (she'd look nice if her face was done right...) and gaston


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 10, 2017)

I think all gorilla villagers are ugly. Except Hans, but that's because he's a yeti and I think that's pretty awesome. Some people think Drago is ugly and I would agree, but it doesn't bother me because he's a freaking dragon!!! I also think pstriches are kinda weird looking, but Phoebe the phoenix is beautiful. Basocally, It's not that specific villagers are ugly, it's certain species. Those species are:
Hippo
Rhino
Anteater
Ape/gorilla
Alligator
Dog
Cat
Bear
Bull
Chicken
Cow
Duck
Frog
Koala
ugh there's too many. I'm really picky about my villagers haha


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 10, 2017)

Diana (her fanarts are way cuter than the actual villager) Drago ( hideous!), Rilla, AL, Elise, All rhinos, Sandy (why did ya'll bring her back! Why Nintendo!) and Peewee.


----------



## MelbaBear (Mar 10, 2017)

I really dont like the look of the villagers with the human hair. Especially Monique, for example. I think it looks really strange and ruins their designs.


----------



## Sidon (Mar 10, 2017)

MelbaBear said:


> I really dont like the look of the villagers with the human hair. Especially Monique, for example. I think it looks really strange and ruins their designs.
> View attachment 195454 View attachment 195455 View attachment 195456





I like it on villagers like merry and fuschia


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Rilla isn't THAT bad...
Bettina needs to burn up.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Mar 10, 2017)

Paula. I mean there are probably worse - or just as bad - examples, but this is the worst villager I've had in my town. She looks like something out of South Park in the worst way. There are villagers I've hated in the beginning that I've warmed up to, but I hated every second that I had to look at Paula. No amount of time will make me tolerate her.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm sorry, but whoever made Elise is a terrible designer. 
View attachment 195499
And Alice is pretty bad too...
View attachment 195500

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean-- Just look at that nose!!


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 10, 2017)

SkylaF said:


> I think all gorilla villagers are ugly. Except Hans, but that's because he's a yeti and I think that's pretty awesome. Some people think Drago is ugly and I would agree, but it doesn't bother me because he's a freaking dragon!!! I also think pstriches are kinda weird looking, but Phoebe the phoenix is beautiful. Basocally, It's not that specific villagers are ugly, it's certain species. Those species are:
> Hippo
> Rhino
> Anteater
> ...



That looks like every villiger type. O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Personally, I don't like the food themed villagers. (Ketchup, Tangy, Zucker) Walking, talking, food scares me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Rilla isn't THAT bad...
> Bettina needs to burn up.








- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Her unibrow explains everything.




uni-WOW! 

srry I wanted to make the joke.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 10, 2017)

The only three villagers I would classify as "ugly" would be Diva, Monique, and Tabby.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LibrareII said:


> Ace, Admiral, Agnes, Aisle, Al, Alfonso, Alli, Analogue, Anchovy, Angus, Anicotti, Annalise, Apple, Ava, Aziz.
> And that's just for the ones that start with A.



That many, for one letter? Not to sound rude, but that just sounds really picky to me... Tier one has some less appealing villagers to me, if not, it has more less appealing villagers that any other tier. Cough Beau cough cough Merengue cough cough.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moonfish said:


> I think walker is pretty ugly



How could you!


----------

